# First time doing this!



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any tips and tricks, got 8 babies a couple weeks old for egg lay'n so far things are good, got a coop waiting for then when there big enough. Open for advise.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi there, what's going on with those bare spots on the back of the brown chick? Is she getting pecked or doing that to herself?

Anyhow, hold them lots and have fun with them is my advice. This is a good place to ask questions, a lot of experience and kindness here.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

I would suggest getting those water and feeders up off ground level. Set them on a brick and later try to hang them so that you can raise them as they grow. Always cleaning them out will become a pain sooner or later. You can buy nipples off ebay for cheap and attach them to the bottom of a bucket. Lots of other ways also.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

farmhand said:


> You can buy nipples off ebay for cheap and attach them to the bottom of a bucket. Lots of other ways also.


Those are cool! But what do I search by, "chicken nipples"?


----------



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for all the advise so far! I think the spots on the larger birds is just from them loosing there down and growing big girl feathers.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> Those are cool! But what do I search by, "chicken nipples"?


I guess that does sound kinda funny.


----------



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm worried I have a rooster in the bunch, it's tails pretty short and I think it's getting a bit more of a comb, any good way to sex them, I only want laying hens :/ thank you for any help


----------

